# Weekly Competition 2022-21



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U
*2. *U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 U'
*3. *R' F' R U2 R' F' R' F U' F R
*4. *U' R' U R U2 R' U F U2 F R
*5. *R' F R U R2 F2 U' R U' R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U F2 D B' L2 R U2 B F2 L2 R' F
*2. *D2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 F' U' B F' D U' L U F' L U
*3. *R B2 U' F2 L' D' F' L' F2 U' L' B2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' D'
*4. *U' F2 D2 L U2 L' U2 L2 F2 L U B D U2 F D' F2 U' R'
*5. *L' U2 D' F' D' F' B2 L F U2 L2 U2 D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D2 R B' U R2 D' L' R2 U R2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 B F' L' R' Fw2 R B' Uw2 D L Uw R2 Uw' D' L2 Fw Rw' U B2 Rw' Uw F
*2. *U R' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 U2 L Rw2 B' Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw R L' Uw2 Rw' Fw U' R Fw' Uw B Uw'
*3. *B2 L F2 U2 L U2 L F2 U2 L' D F D' R2 B U' F2 L B2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' R' D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw' F L U2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw Fw2 D' R2 F2 Rw2
*4. *B2 U2 D2 F L2 U2 F2 B' U2 B2 D2 U B' U' L' B2 R' U' Uw2 B' U Rw2 F' L2 U' Rw2 U2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw D Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw Fw L Fw R2 D2
*5. *R2 F2 R L2 D' B U' F' B L2 F2 L2 D2 R B2 L' D2 R F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L' U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw B U' F' B L' Uw Fw D Fw Rw2 R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Rw U2 L2 Dw2 Uw2 R D2 Uw2 F' Lw' U' Uw2 Lw2 R Dw2 F2 Uw Bw' Dw' D2 Lw B R' D F Rw' B2 L2 Uw' B2 L Fw2 Bw' D Lw2 B U2 B' F Rw B2 Rw F2 Uw F' L2 Dw Lw' R' Fw2 Dw2 Rw F2 D Dw2 F' D2 Lw' F'
*2. *Dw' Uw Fw2 F2 Rw' Lw' D R' Fw' L' Bw2 L2 Bw F2 Uw' Lw' D2 B R Rw B' R B' Uw B' Dw2 Uw2 Rw' Lw' Fw F2 L' D' B2 Lw2 Bw' Dw Rw2 Lw2 B Rw' Bw' D Dw' U B Lw' Rw2 D2 Bw' Lw' Uw' D2 L' R Bw' Rw' Dw Uw' U'
*3. *Uw' B F2 R' Dw2 Lw' Dw B' Dw' D2 Rw' Lw' Uw2 B2 R L F' D' U2 Lw L' B2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Uw' F Dw' Rw' Lw2 B D Rw2 Fw2 U' L2 D2 Uw Bw2 F2 B2 D2 Fw U' F' Bw D' Uw2 Dw2 F' Rw2 R' Lw2 F Bw L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D
*4. *Lw' Rw Bw2 U' Lw2 Fw' F' Dw2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw Fw2 U' B' Bw Fw' R' Lw' B' R Uw' Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 D U2 L2 Uw U' F' Rw' L' R2 Bw D' Dw F' U' F Dw' Bw Uw F' Lw2 Rw' Fw Uw D B2 Bw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 Dw' R2 U2 F B2
*5. *F2 D Uw Rw2 D Bw Uw Lw F U' Fw B2 Dw' Lw2 F2 Fw' B2 Dw D' Uw' L Uw' R' Rw2 L2 Bw Uw' R Bw2 B' Fw U' Dw' Lw2 R2 Bw Uw2 R' Lw L2 U' Lw Dw U2 F' Rw U2 B L Rw B Uw' D2 Lw D Lw' Dw2 L2 R' U

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Uw2 F Bw2 Lw F2 3Uw' D' Uw2 R2 F B2 L' B2 U' 3Uw2 Lw D2 Bw Fw' U' B2 Rw Bw' Lw' Fw Lw2 3Fw2 Lw Bw Uw B' U 3Rw F2 B2 U F' D2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw L Dw' Fw Dw' Lw2 D' 3Rw' 3Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw L Dw' D2 Rw' R' U L D2 Dw B' Dw2 Lw D' 3Rw2 U' Bw' U' 3Rw L' R2 Lw' D2 Dw' Rw' F 3Uw D2 3Fw
*2. *Uw U' F 3Uw' D' F Bw L Uw Rw2 U Dw Lw2 R2 3Rw U 3Fw Fw Uw F Bw' L' D' Rw' F' 3Fw2 B2 Fw' D 3Rw' L' 3Fw' Uw2 B' Lw R2 3Fw U2 D L2 3Rw Uw' L 3Uw2 R' Uw B Bw2 3Rw' Dw2 3Rw R2 Lw2 U Rw' F2 L Bw Lw' Fw B' U Uw2 3Fw F' L2 B2 3Rw D2 3Rw' Lw' U 3Uw D2 R' U Dw2 Fw' Bw Dw
*3. *R' Rw2 3Uw' F' 3Uw' 3Rw' L2 B2 3Rw U' 3Fw2 U F' Lw' F2 U' 3Rw' R' Dw' 3Rw' F' Lw' Dw2 F2 Rw' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 3Fw Uw U2 L' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 U' 3Fw' Bw Fw B Lw' Uw' 3Rw D L' 3Uw2 L2 3Uw' Lw2 F' B D2 Rw Lw Dw' B2 3Rw Bw2 Rw' Bw' Uw' F Bw D F R' Bw 3Fw' Rw2 Uw' Bw' U Bw2 L Lw' 3Uw' D
*4. *3Uw Uw' B2 3Fw D' Bw' Dw' 3Rw2 L2 B Fw Rw2 U2 B U' Dw2 3Uw R' B Lw2 Bw2 3Uw' U2 F2 L2 B' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Lw' R' B D' Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' Rw 3Uw' 3Fw U2 L 3Uw R' D' Bw 3Fw Fw 3Uw F2 Dw R2 3Rw' Lw D U' Lw F' Dw F2 R' 3Rw D' Uw' U F2 Dw U' Bw B 3Rw 3Uw Fw Rw2 Lw B' U' Dw' 3Fw F Dw2
*5. *R' B2 Bw' R' Lw2 Bw' F' Fw L' U L' Bw' Dw2 L2 Bw2 L2 Fw' Dw' R' Lw2 Rw2 D2 L2 3Uw Lw' B2 D Bw' R2 U2 F' B 3Uw F' B 3Uw Rw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Dw2 Fw L2 D' R 3Uw2 R L Rw D2 B' Uw' 3Uw' Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 B2 Uw2 3Uw2 Bw' Lw 3Fw D2 R Bw D2 R2 Bw' R 3Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw 3Fw2 F' Fw2 R2 3Fw U' 3Fw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Lw2 L' Bw Lw' D B Rw R Fw2 Rw' Lw2 3Lw2 3Uw2 Uw Fw2 R' L Lw 3Rw' 3Fw Uw 3Rw' Lw2 Fw' R' Bw2 B2 3Dw 3Uw' B2 3Bw 3Uw Bw' Uw' Bw' F2 3Uw' B' 3Dw2 Bw2 B' Fw' F L2 B2 Uw Rw2 3Lw' 3Dw 3Lw' 3Uw2 B 3Uw2 D' 3Fw 3Dw Lw Fw Rw' Bw2 F' Dw U2 Rw2 Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 Bw' 3Lw2 Fw' U' Lw Bw' 3Rw2 U' R' B2 U' Lw Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 U2 Uw2 B Rw' Bw 3Dw 3Bw2 D' Uw2 3Dw Bw' 3Dw 3Uw2 U R'
*2. *L Uw2 3Dw2 Fw' Uw' Rw 3Bw2 3Lw U' 3Lw' B2 L' Lw' 3Fw2 3Bw L D2 B F2 R Bw' F2 3Fw2 R L' Bw 3Bw' U2 3Fw' 3Bw L Dw2 3Uw2 B F Lw' R2 F Rw2 U Dw Bw' F' 3Bw' 3Fw 3Rw' Uw 3Dw2 Bw Rw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 3Dw' Dw F2 B' 3Uw Uw' D' Lw' 3Rw' Fw 3Lw' 3Fw2 Uw' 3Bw' D' 3Bw' Rw2 3Bw Fw2 3Lw2 U F 3Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw U2 Uw L 3Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Dw Uw' Bw' Lw2 R2 Dw' R Rw' Dw' F2 Rw Lw2 3Bw2 3Rw'
*3. *Fw2 Rw' R2 F' R' F 3Lw Lw2 3Rw 3Dw' B Dw D' 3Lw2 U2 3Dw2 3Bw2 F' L2 3Fw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 Fw' Bw Rw Dw' L2 3Fw' Rw Fw2 U2 3Uw' 3Rw' B' Bw' D Fw2 3Fw2 L 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw' Rw2 B L 3Dw2 L 3Dw B 3Bw2 3Lw' Bw' B2 3Dw 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Dw' B2 Uw F2 3Lw' 3Rw2 F' 3Lw' R' 3Bw2 U 3Lw2 D2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw' L' F Uw2 Rw F' L2 Fw F 3Dw Dw' D' B' U2 B2 Fw' Bw2 Rw' Fw' R' 3Uw2 Fw' Uw 3Dw2 3Bw 3Rw2 L R'
*4. *R2 3Fw Dw2 3Lw' R Uw 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Uw 3Dw Rw' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw' Lw' B 3Fw2 Lw2 3Bw2 F2 3Lw U B2 3Fw' F2 3Dw' U2 Dw2 R2 3Dw' 3Rw2 B R' 3Fw 3Bw' U' 3Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw U' 3Rw2 3Dw' Uw R' Dw2 Fw' F Dw2 Uw2 U R2 U' 3Dw' Uw 3Lw 3Dw2 Uw 3Lw' 3Rw' Bw' F2 3Fw' Dw R' F Rw D2 L2 Bw2 3Bw' Fw' Uw 3Bw' D 3Rw Rw' 3Uw D2 R2 3Bw2 3Rw2 F L2 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw Fw2 3Fw2 Uw2 3Bw R Lw U' F Uw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 3Bw Dw'
*5. *Fw L2 Lw Dw Lw2 3Fw2 Lw2 B Dw B' L' 3Bw2 Lw Rw F 3Dw2 R' Rw 3Dw' 3Lw2 Dw Bw2 Lw2 Dw' 3Dw' R2 L2 Rw Dw' F' U' 3Fw U2 R Lw2 3Fw L' Rw B2 L2 Fw F2 L2 U2 Uw' Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 L2 3Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' F L' R' Rw2 Uw2 R2 3Fw F2 Lw2 R' U2 Fw Uw Bw Dw' R2 Lw L B2 3Bw Dw F' 3Lw U 3Fw' R Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw2 Fw' R Bw2 3Bw D' Bw' L Lw' B' U2 3Fw2 L2 U2 3Dw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 R2
*2. *R U' F' R' U2 R2 F R' U' F R2
*3. *U' R' F' U' R U2 R F2 R U R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B R' D' U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U R' B2 D2 F2 D' L Uw
*2. *D B' L2 D B U' B' R D' R2 F' U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B U' Fw Uw
*3. *L' D L2 D F' U' D2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 L D' Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B L2 D' B' D' L U B2 L' B R' Fw2 Uw2 L F' L' R' Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 L' Fw2 Uw F2 L2 U R2 Fw2 R' Rw' Uw' Fw L B' Rw' x' y
*2. *U2 R U B F' D2 F' R U B' U2 D2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 B L Uw2 R2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' B' U2 B F2 R' Fw2 Uw B' U2 D Rw2 L2 Fw' R Fw2 Rw Fw F2 D z' y2
*3. *L' F2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 F U L2 R F L' D2 R2 D' U2 L Uw2 L Fw2 R' D Rw2 B2 F2 D2 Rw2 D Rw2 R Fw R Fw2 B' R2 U Rw Uw U Rw F Rw' Uw z

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Bw2 Rw2 B Lw' Bw D' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 R2 F2 R' L Dw' Fw Uw' L Rw' U' B2 Rw Uw2 U' L2 D2 F B' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Fw' Dw L' D' Rw2 Dw2 Rw' D' F Rw Uw' U' B2 Bw' R' Fw' R' F Uw' F Lw2 U2 Rw' F2 R2 D Bw' U2 F
*2. *L Fw2 U2 Rw2 Lw U Dw F2 U Uw Lw' Dw' F2 Lw' Fw B R L' U' Fw' U' Lw Rw' U2 Lw' Uw L' R F Dw2 Uw' L Bw' Fw U' D2 Rw2 R Bw' F2 Fw' Lw2 U' R F B Lw' Bw' Uw L D Lw' F Lw' L Bw L' D' Uw' F2 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Dw Fw L' F' B' Fw Rw' B' D R Rw Dw F Lw2 R' Rw Dw' B2 Dw' F D F Uw2 Fw2 Rw U Fw' Bw F' B' Lw Fw' F Rw' Fw Dw B2 Dw Rw' B' R' D Uw2 R' Rw2 D2 Bw Uw D L F' Bw' Lw' Bw Lw Dw' B' R2 Dw2 B' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Rw R 3Fw' R D2 3Rw Bw' B F Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Fw B 3Uw F' B R F Fw L 3Uw 3Fw' Dw' Lw' B2 Dw Fw2 Lw' F B2 Uw' Dw' U2 Fw' Bw Dw2 B2 3Rw' Fw R Dw Bw2 3Rw Rw2 F2 D2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw D' L' D F Lw Bw2 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 U' R2 L Dw' F 3Uw' B' 3Uw2 B U' L' F2 Uw x y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R 3Fw2 Uw D2 3Lw' R Uw2 F' 3Dw' 3Bw' Uw L F 3Lw' Fw' L2 3Bw D2 Uw' 3Fw 3Bw' 3Uw' Lw2 U2 B' 3Dw 3Bw Uw D 3Lw' D2 3Bw 3Fw2 U' Uw 3Uw' R' D 3Uw' R2 Fw2 Dw' Uw 3Dw U 3Uw L' 3Lw2 3Fw Fw2 B Rw2 D2 Dw L 3Dw2 Rw R2 D R 3Uw' Lw2 Dw U 3Dw2 D2 L2 3Fw2 Bw2 Rw' 3Bw' D' Rw' F 3Fw2 L2 Uw Fw' 3Lw2 Fw 3Fw' F 3Uw F' Fw' Dw' Fw' 3Lw 3Fw2 L Uw 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw Bw2 3Bw' 3Uw B Bw2 x' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D U' B2 D2 R2 F D' B D U' R U' B' D2 F L' D Rw' Uw'
*2. *U' R' U2 F B2 D F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 F L' B2 D B2 F2 L F2 Rw'
*3. *U B' L U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 L F' D' L B D' B U' F' Uw
*4. *D' F U D2 B L' F2 D2 R2 D B' L2 U2 B R2 F D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*5. *B' R D2 U2 R' U2 R D2 L' U2 L' U L' R' D' F D2 B2 L' U2 Rw Uw
*6. *L' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D' U' L F' L' R' B D B D L2 U' Rw' Uw
*7. *B' U D2 R2 U F2 R L2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 D' L B Rw' Uw2
*8. *B' L2 B' U' L2 B' D U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L' U2 D R2 F' Rw Uw
*9. *F2 D2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 D' R' D2 U' R2 U R' D B' R' F'
*10. *U B2 D B' R F D R D2 R' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 D2 U' Fw' Uw2
*11. *U F' D' B F' D2 F L2 B D2 L2 R F' U2 B' U' B D2 Rw
*12. *B' L2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R2 F' D B F R' D' F R D' L Uw2
*13. *U F' D' U' L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U B F2 U F' L2 B' U' Rw Uw
*14. *B' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F D L2 U2 F2 U' L' F' R' Fw Uw2
*15. *U2 B F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U F U2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' D Rw' Uw2
*16. *D L U2 B2 R' F' D' B2 U2 L' R2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*17. *R F D2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L D' L' U' F' U' F R2 F2 Rw'
*18. *U2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 L R2 F L' B2 R2 D R B L' F' Rw Uw2
*19. *L U D2 R' D2 R' F2 U2 L2 U2 R D' U' B' R2 D' R' F2 U2 Rw'
*20. *D L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R' D' R D' L2 D2 B' D' F' D U R Fw' Uw2
*21. *R2 F2 D L2 F2 R U2 R B2 R F' D' L' R D F2 R2 U Rw
*22. *D' B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 D' B' D2 F2 R' F L D' R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*23. *L' F L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 U R B2 L U' B' F' D F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*24. *B2 L U2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 B D R2 F2 U' L B' R2 U F R Fw Uw'
*25. *L2 D R2 F2 R' L2 U' F' D' R D2 R2 U' D R2 U' R2 L2 F
*26. *R2 D2 B L D B U' L' B U' L2 D2 L B2 R' F2 U2 D' Rw' Uw
*27. *L' F R D2 L2 D2 R' B R2 F2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F' D F Rw' Uw2
*28. *R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 L B' F U2 L' F2 D L F U Fw Uw2
*29. *F D F' R U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' D' R B2 U' F' D B' Uw
*30. *L2 B' R2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 L2 D R' D U L U2 B U2 B' D' Rw2 Uw'
*31. *B2 U2 B' U' D R L2 F B2 R U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *B' U2 B2 D2 U2 F' L2 D' L' U' R B' D U2 R' D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*33. *D F L2 D2 U F2 U' L2 R U F' U2 B2 F' L2 R F' U Rw Uw'
*34. *B' R D R2 D' L F' B2 L2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L F U' B' Rw Uw'
*35. *D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 D R' B F D' L2 D' B2 R B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*36. *F' U2 R' F L' U2 L D B' R' L' F2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw'
*37. *L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D' R' D2 U F R2 U L2 R B2 D Fw'
*38. *F U F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 R2 B' R D U' L' U' F D' F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*39. *D F B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 F2 U B2 D2 B D' R2 B R2 U2 Fw
*40. *R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R' F R B' U' B2 U' L' R2 F U Rw'
*41. *L' U' D L2 F2 U2 F' U' R L2 U2 L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*42. *U F R2 U2 D2 L' F' U2 L U' R2 D2 L F2 R U2 R2 D2 B2 L Uw2
*43. *U2 B D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F L D R2 U' F' R Uw'
*44. *R B2 U2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 R B2 D B' F2 R' F D2 F2 D2 U' Fw Uw'
*45. *D2 R' U F' U2 L2 B' R2 B2 F' R' F2 D F2 L D B D Fw
*46. *B2 F U2 B2 R' B2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 B L B F' D' R' D' Rw
*47. *L' B' F R2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 L' F2 D R' U B' D2 B F2 Rw' Uw2
*48. *D2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R2 B D F' U L' R' D' F' D' B R Fw' Uw
*49. *U D' B' R U2 F' U2 L F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R D2 F2 U2 Rw'
*50. *U' B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B' U' R2 F2 L' U F2 L' D' U Fw'
*51. *B U' B L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D F2 D' L U F' U2 B D Rw2 Uw'
*52. *U' B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 L' F R2 B L' B' D B' R' D Fw Uw2
*53. *L2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 R2 F U' R2 U2 F U' L D' F2 U' Fw'
*54. *D R F' L2 B' D' L' D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L' Fw
*55. *R2 D U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F L2 D U B' F' U F L' R D Rw Uw'
*56. *F B L B U' F B2 D2 R' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 B' R' Fw Uw
*57. *R U2 L B2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 F2 D B' U2 B2 L' B2 F' D Rw Uw'
*58. *B D R' D F U2 R' D B2 D R B2 L' U2 R D2 R' D2 B2 Rw'
*59. *L' D2 U2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 F2 R' B R U R' F' L R2 U Fw'
*60. *U2 F' L' B U2 R2 L' U' F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *L D F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R' D B' F U' R2 B2 L R2 U2 Rw' Uw
*62. *B R2 U D F L2 F2 R D' F2 B2 U F2 U D F2 D L2 D2 Fw
*63. *D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L2 B' R' B' D2 L' D R B R' D2 Fw
*64. *L' U' B' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' R B L' F D' L B' Rw' Uw
*65. *R2 D F2 U L2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R' B2 U' B' L' D2 B' U2 B' D' Rw2
*66. *L' D F B2 R D L F2 B' U' R' F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R L U2 L Fw Uw2
*67. *D B U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 L B2 D' B L' R B L' Fw Uw2
*68. *F2 L' B L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 L' U B D B R2 U2 F Rw2 Uw
*69. *F R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 R F' R B D' U2 B L U2 F' Rw Uw2
*70. *R' U2 B U2 R2 B2 U R2 F' L B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L' D' L' F D2 L2 F2 R
*2. *B F L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F R' U2 L' F U' B F2 L' U' F
*3. *R' F' U' B2 D' B2 L2 D F' R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B
*4. *U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B' R D U2 L F2 U' R2 D2 U2 F
*5. *U B R' F' B U R' B2 D L' R2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R D2 L B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 D B2 D F2 L'
*2. *R' B R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L U' L2 B D B2 D B' R' B2
*3. *F' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 B L D' R' F2 D2 R' B U F2
*4. *D2 L2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L F' R F' D' R2 F' R2 B2 R F2
*5. *R' L2 B D2 R F2 B' D L2 D2 L' F2 B2 R B2 R F2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 F2 L2 R' F2 R F2 R' U B L U F R' F2 U' F2 L2
*2. *L' B' L2 F' R B D R U' L2 B2 L2 B R2 F D2 R2 F' L'
*3. *B2 R U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 U2 B' U' L2 R B' U L' U'
*4. *L U2 B R2 U2 B U2 B' L2 F2 U' L B R' U' F' R2 F L2 F
*5. *F' B' U' L2 F2 L' U2 L' F' D' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2 R' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' B2 D2 B' R F D' R D2 R' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R B' U' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' U D' L2 D F' B' U F2 R L B2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L' D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' B R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 L' D L R2 D R D F2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R U' F' R U' R2 U2 F R2 U'
*3. *D R' D F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 L' D' F' L B2 L R'
*4. *F2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L F' U L F U2 B L F B2 Uw2 Fw2 U' L B2 Uw2 U D Fw2 D2 R' L' Fw' L2 U Fw D' Uw' B R2 B2 Rw D F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F R' F U' R U' R' F U'
*3. *F' L' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 U2 L F D2 U' L' R' B' U'
*4. *L' U2 B2 L F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F L2 D U B' R' D U B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 L' B R Uw2 Rw2 F D2 Uw F2 B' L2 F2 Rw' D Fw' U' Rw' Fw' Uw' D'
*5. *Uw F D2 L' F' Uw2 D2 F' Bw2 D' B D F D2 L2 B' Uw Rw' Uw2 U Lw2 F' B2 Bw' L Lw2 Uw' Dw2 Fw Uw R Rw2 B2 D2 Dw' F2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw Lw' U Rw' L2 Dw F Lw2 R' U' Bw R2 Uw U F' Bw' D2 Bw2 Uw R2 Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F U F U' R U2 R U2 R'
*3. *R' B2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D' B L B L2 U' R B' L D2 L
*4. *D' R2 L2 B2 R2 B D R2 D2 U2 R B2 R' L' F2 U2 R2 U2 Fw2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 F2 R' Uw2 B2 D Fw2 R' U2 Fw U2 F D Fw2 Rw2 U' R Rw Fw U2 Fw2 L'
*5. *D' B2 L' Lw' Bw2 Rw L' U' Uw2 Fw D' L' Rw R2 Uw' U R' F2 Bw2 Lw' D' Lw' D' Fw' U' D' B' Uw2 Lw' D' Lw2 U' Fw' B L2 Dw' Uw' D R Lw2 U Uw2 R2 U Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 F Rw Lw2 Fw' R2 Bw2 F L D2 Fw L' Bw D2
*6. *3Fw R' U' Rw B D Uw' Bw 3Rw2 L U' R2 3Uw L' 3Uw' 3Rw R' Uw' 3Fw 3Uw' Uw U Fw2 Bw' 3Uw' Uw2 F' 3Fw D' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw Dw2 3Fw' B U L 3Uw Uw' F' 3Fw' D Bw2 3Uw' F' U' 3Uw' 3Fw Lw2 Rw Bw' L Lw' R 3Uw' Dw U' R2 D' F' Lw2 Dw' 3Fw 3Rw Uw' Rw F' R2 U' L2 Fw Lw Rw2 B' Bw' R2 L F' R2 Bw

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' U R' F' R U R U' R
*3. *L B' D2 L B L2 F U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' B2 L' F' D U' F'
*4. *B2 L' U2 B2 U2 L B2 L' D R' B' U B2 R2 B2 F L' D' B' Rw2 Uw2 L' D' L' F2 Uw2 D R' D L U2 F' U Fw B' L2 U Fw' Rw' Fw' D2 B' L U Rw
*5. *Lw2 L Bw2 R B L' Uw' Lw2 B' R L' Uw' B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Lw Bw' U R B Fw' Lw' Rw L R Bw' Rw Bw' F2 B2 Dw' Rw Fw' F2 Dw U' B2 Rw2 Uw Lw D Bw2 R L2 D Rw' B2 R Lw' Dw' Lw R Fw' F R B2 U' F
*6. *Rw' F' 3Uw2 Rw Fw2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw2 B F' Dw2 Rw' L' Lw R' B' U' L2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' B R2 Lw' 3Fw2 D2 Fw B Rw' Dw' Rw' 3Rw D2 Lw 3Fw' B2 Uw' Rw2 3Uw F D' 3Fw2 R2 3Fw' D2 Lw' R' D F2 Rw2 Dw 3Fw' Uw' Bw B' F' Lw2 3Rw2 F2 L2 R' Lw2 3Uw D2 L' Bw' U2 3Fw Bw Rw' D' 3Uw' Dw Bw' L' Rw' 3Uw L' R Uw
*7. *F' Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw' 3Lw Dw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw' Uw' R2 Dw U2 Bw Fw' 3Lw L 3Uw2 3Bw Bw Rw2 L2 3Uw 3Dw2 3Lw2 B' Fw D' L U2 B2 D F Rw2 B 3Fw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Bw Uw' 3Lw' 3Rw' R Lw' L U' L Uw' 3Uw2 Dw2 B' Dw' L' 3Uw' Dw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Bw2 B2 3Fw2 L' R2 Lw Uw2 3Rw Bw D' Dw 3Bw' 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw R2 Dw2 3Fw2 U2 Fw' 3Bw L' 3Uw B' Rw' U2 Uw Bw2 D' U Lw D 3Dw2 U Rw R2 3Uw' Rw' 3Lw' D' Dw2 R' 3Dw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR5- DL4- UL2- U5+ R4+ D5+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1+ D4+ L1- ALL6+ DR
*2. *UR5- DR4- DL2+ UL1- U2- R5+ D5- L3- ALL2- y2 U2+ R1- D2- L1+ ALL4+ UR
*3. *UR5+ DR2- DL2+ UL3- U3- R6+ D2- L4+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL1+ UR UL
*4. *UR1+ DR0+ DL2+ UL1+ U5- R1+ D4- L5+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R4- D0+ L1- ALL1- DR
*5. *UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL4+ U3- R5+ D1+ L1- ALL4- y2 U4+ R0+ D6+ L3+ ALL2- UR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' B L' R L U' R L R' L' u'
*2. *L U' L' U L' U B' L' U B R u l' r b'
*3. *L R' B L' R' L R L' R' L' R' u' r' b'
*4. *B' U R L' B' U B L' B' R L b
*5. *L' R L U' R' L' U' B U' R U l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (5,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-4,-1) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-2,-3) / (2,0) / (-4,-1) / (5,0) / (4,0) /
*2. *(0,-1) / (3,0) / (0,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-2)
*3. *(1,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (-5,-3) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (0,-2)
*4. *(-5,0) / (5,2) / (1,-2) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,0) / (-3,-3) / (-5,-4) / (6,0) / (0,-4) / (-2,-1) /
*5. *(4,0) / (2,-1) / (4,-2) / (3,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (2,-3) / (0,-1) / (6,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R B R' B L' U' R U R
*2. *B R U' B' L U' L' B' L' U L'
*3. *R B' L' B R' B L' U L' U' R
*4. *L R B R' U' L' B U' R B' R
*5. *L U L R U B' L U' L' R U

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R F' flip R2 U2' L BL' L BR2' U2' flip R L2' BL2 L' U2 BR2 U' BL2 F2' U F2' U2 F2 U F2' R' U2' R F
*2. *R2' flip U F R' BL BR2 U BR U flip U R2' L2 BR2' U' R' BR' BL2' U2' F' U' F' R2' F' U R' U2 R F' U
*3. *R2' flip R2' F2' U2' L F2 R L2' flip U2 R2 U2 R L' U BL BR2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2' U R2 F U2'
*4. *L2' flip F' BL2 L' F2 BR' U2' R' flip U BR2' R' U2' BL' U BR' BL2' L' U2' F2 R2' U F' U2' F' U2 R U2' F R2
*5. *F2 flip U L2' BR2' BL2 U' L2 U flip R' BR2 BL' L BR U L2' U2' F2 U F' R2 F U2 F' R2 U' F2' U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' U2 R' U2 R' F R' F U' F
*3. *D' F R' D L2 F2 R2 L' D R U2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2
*4. *D2 F B2 R' U2 F' B' U2 F' U B2 R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R' D2 R Uw2 B' U' Fw2 Rw2 U' F' D2 R2 D L2 U' Rw' D' U F' D' Rw' D' Fw Rw D2 L F' Rw2
*5. *R Rw2 Fw' U' Uw' R2 Bw' U R2 L2 B2 L Bw Rw L Lw Uw Lw D' L' R U' D' F Fw Lw B' F2 Fw Uw' D' Bw2 B F2 Dw Lw Uw2 Dw Bw' U' B2 U Lw' Fw Uw2 L2 D Rw' L2 B' Fw' R' Fw2 F Bw2 Rw2 F' Fw' R2 Lw2
*OH. *F D R F' U B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 D' B
*Clock. *UR6+ DR4+ DL2- UL0+ U4- R5+ D6+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R4- D1+ L3- ALL4+ UR
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L B' R' U' B' R U L' R B' R' u l' r b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (-3,0) / (0,6) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-4) / (5,0) / (2,-2) / (-3,0) /
*Skewb. *R U B' U' R B' L' U' L' R' B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B l b' B' R b f' r' F L B' R B F' R B'
*2. *B' F' l' r' b' f l L' B R B' R F L B F
*3. *L f l' f F R' l' r' R' F' L B'
*4. *l' b' B f' l' L' l' B' L' B F R' B
*5. *F b l' f F' l f' F' L B' R' B L F R

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' Bw L' R' Bw' B' Lw' R Bw' U B' Rw Lw Rw' Uw Lw Rw Uw Rw Bw u l
*2. *Rw L Bw' Uw R' B Rw Uw' U' Lw' R Rw Lw Bw Lw Bw Rw' Bw Uw r b
*3. *U Bw' Uw Lw' L' R' B Uw' Bw' U R Rw Lw Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Uw' Lw l
*4. *L R' Bw Lw B' Rw Uw' U' R' Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw Rw' u' l' r' b
*5. *Uw Lw L' Bw' U' B' Uw L' R' Bw' U' L Bw Rw Bw Lw Bw Lw Bw' Lw' u l r' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R2 D L U2 R D2 L D L U2 R U L2 D R U L D3 R U2 R2 D L2 U R D2 R U2 L D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D2 L U L U R2 U L2 D R3 U L3 D R2 D2 R U3 L D2 R D L2 U3 R D R U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L U L D R U R2 D L2 U2 R2 D L U2 L2 D R U L D2 R2 U2 R D2 L U L U R2 D L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 D L2 U R D R U L U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D3 L U3 R D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U R D L2 U R D L U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L U L D R U R D R D L2 U R2 D L D L U L D R3 U L3 U R D2 R2 U L U2 L D2 R U2 R D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' R' F2 B R L2 D R U F R D L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R' F' U' R' D' L2 D' F2 D2 U' B' L' F2 R B2 R U R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R D2 B L2 F D R' B' L U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D R B U' R D2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 B' U B' R' B L' B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' B2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 R B' R B D' F' L B U2 L D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R F' D F' R U2 B D2 R' U F2
*2. *U' B' D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F L2 R B' R2
*3. *B' U' L2 U2 L' D2 L' F2 R' B' U' L2 F2 D' F D' R' F2
*4. *F D' F2 L2 B2 L2 R F2 R2 D2 F' R D' L F2 D' F R' F2
*5. *F' U L F L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F L' U2 F U2 L' R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UL UB UR LB UL UB LB UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UL UF RF UR UF RB LF UL UF LF UF UR UB UR RB UB RB LF DR RB DB DL DR DB RB DL DF DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DR UB+2 UL UB-2 DF+2 RF UR+ RB+2 DF-2 LF+ UF+2 LF UF+2 DL-2
*2. * UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UL UF UB UR LB UL RF UR UB UL UB LB RF UR UF UR UF UB RF RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB UL UF RB UB UR LF DB DL DR RB UB DF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UB+ LB UB+2 RB+2 DL- DB+ RB+ RF+ UR RF DB-
*3. * UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UL UF LB RF UF UR UL UB LB UL UB LB UL UB LB UL RF UF RB LF UL UB UR LF UL UF UR UB UL UF RF RB UR LF UF DB RB DL DR DB LB UB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+2 UB UR-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 UF-2 UL+2 UF+ LB+
*4. * UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UR UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UB UL LB RF RB UR UF UB UL LF UF UR UB UR UL UF UL UB DL LF UF DR RB DR RB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RF UB+ UR UB+2 DL+2 LF+2
*5. * UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UR UL LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UB UR UL UB RF UF UR RB UR UB RF LF UL UB UR UB RB LF UF DB LB RB DB LB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ DF UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 RB- UR+ UF+ DB RB+2 DL+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' BR' D' F' D F BR F L' U' R' U R L F R F U R' L' F' L' F R' F' R' L U L' R BL B D' BR' B L' U
*2. *U' BL' B' U' B U BL U L U' BL L BL B BL B U B U L' F L U F R L' F' U' R U R' U L' BL' F B' D F' L U'
*3. *BL' B' U' B U BL L B BL' B' L U B BL' B' U' L U L F' U' F' U L F L' F' U' F' L U' B' L U BR R' BR' R'
*4. *U' F R F' L' U' F R F' U' L' U L' U' L R L R' F' L' U L' F' U' R F' L BR R' B' BR B' U BL
*5. *F' R L F L U L U R U R' F' L' U' R' U R L R L F U R' U F' L' U R' F' L R BL' B' L' U F L BR'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2022)

Please, when someone posts false times in our Weekly Competition, do not post about it. Simply send me a PM and I will take care of it as soon as I have a chance.

Calling attention to someone who is cheating, especially by name, is often giving the cheater exactly the attention they want, so it is best not to post about it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2022)

Results for week 21: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ash Black, and RP_Cubed!

*2x2x2*(179)
1.  1.27 Legomanz
2.  1.36 Charles Jerome
3.  1.49 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.51 RP_Cubed
5.  1.61 Luke Garrett
6.  1.66 TommyC
6.  1.66 MichaelNielsen
8.  1.72 leomannen
9.  1.90 OriginalUsername
10.  1.93 ExultantCarn
11.  1.95 Ash Black
12.  2.03 Imsoosm
13.  2.08 alyzsnyzs
14.  2.11 TheDubDubJr
15.  2.14 TipsterTrickster 
16.  2.25 tsutt099
17.  2.30 cubingintherain
18.  2.36 Adweehun
19.  2.45 TheCubingAddict980
20.  2.51 parkertrager
21.  2.65 any name you wish
22.  2.69 edsch
23.  2.72 Shaun Mack
24.  2.74 Christopher Fandrich
25.  2.81 Haribo
26.  2.89 Oxzowachi
27.  2.92 cuberkid10
28.  2.96 Dream Cubing
29.  2.98 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3.01 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  3.02 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.05 Sean Hartman
33.  3.12 Cody_Caston
34.  3.13 lilwoaji
35.  3.14 tJardigradHe
36.  3.21 DistanceRunner25
37.  3.22 VectorCubes
37.  3.22 NN29Cubes
39.  3.23 Zeke Mackay
40.  3.28 DLXCubing
41.  3.34 ichcubegerne
42.  3.37 Tx789
43.  3.39 Dylan Swarts
44.  3.40 midnightcuberx
45.  3.41 Hayden Ng
45.  3.41 Heewon Seo
47.  3.43 Nuuk cuber
48.  3.49 wearephamily1719
49.  3.55 Boris McCoy
50.  3.60 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  3.63 DGCubes
52.  3.66 Shadowjockey
53.  3.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
53.  3.67 hah27
53.  3.67 Chris Van Der Brink
56.  3.68 Aleksandar Dukleski
57.  3.72 Cale S
57.  3.72 abhijat
59.  3.80 TheReasonableCuber
59.  3.80 lumes2121
61.  3.81 DaBluePiano
62.  3.82 eyeballboi
63.  3.89 MCuber
64.  3.90 Loffy8
65.  3.91 Fred Lang
66.  3.93 Cubey_Tube
67.  3.96 Liam Wadek
67.  3.96 nigelthecuber
67.  3.96 Aadil ali
70.  3.97 stanley chapel
71.  4.04 sqAree
71.  4.04 CubingCraft2
73.  4.12 Peter Preston
74.  4.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
75.  4.21 weatherman223
76.  4.22 Triangles_are_cubers
76.  4.22 Luke Solves Cubes
78.  4.23 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  4.26 PCCuber
80.  4.28 NewoMinx
80.  4.28 tommyo11
82.  4.35 Calumv 
83.  4.37 Jammy
84.  4.43 theit07
84.  4.43 carlosvilla9
86.  4.44 Tues
87.  4.51 TheKaeden10
88.  4.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  4.60 João Vinicius
90.  4.63 beabernardes
91.  4.66 Calcube
92.  4.69 Koen van Aller
92.  4.69 Anthony Tindal
94.  4.70 Swagrid
95.  4.71 d2polld
96.  4.82 rdurette10
97.  4.83 EvanWright1
97.  4.83 hydynn
97.  4.83 50ph14
100.  4.87 Oliver Pällo
101.  4.93 ErezE
102.  4.95 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  4.98 trangium
104.  5.00 CaptainCuber
105.  5.05 SirWaffle
106.  5.06 abunickabhi
107.  5.10 fani
108.  5.13 DynaXT
109.  5.20 Legendary_X
109.  5.20 qT Tp
111.  5.24 bennettstouder
112.  5.25 Li Xiang
113.  5.27 qatumciuzacqul
114.  5.30 user10086
115.  5.35 Timona
115.  5.35 quing
117.  5.37 Poketube6681
118.  5.40 Edward4
119.  5.43 Jakub26
120.  5.49 Arnavol
121.  5.56 Abram Grimsley
122.  5.64 agradess2
123.  5.72 Ayce
124.  5.94 Poorcuber09
125.  5.97 Cuber15
126.  6.03 Mrhashtagpickle
127.  6.06 WHACKITROX
128.  6.11 FHAT_PHUT
129.  6.24 Hyperion
130.  6.29 Kenzo
131.  6.39 josephcuber
132.  6.41 CUBING08
133.  6.62 Isaiah The Scott
134.  6.89 lQuber
135.  7.06 John123
136.  7.13 Travelingyoyokid
137.  7.25 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
138.  7.32 Mike Hughey
139.  7.44 Jules Graham
140.  7.53 SuperCrafter51
141.  7.59 Jrg
142.  7.61 Tekooo
143.  7.75 Whale
144.  7.88 One Wheel
145.  8.18 Rubika-37-021204
146.  8.30 Aluminum
147.  8.37 The Cubing Fanatic
148.  8.41 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
148.  8.41 tungsten
150.  8.68 freshcuber.de
151.  8.83 MazeHew
152.  8.89 zakikaz
153.  9.17 traincubes
154.  9.55 Lukz
155.  9.71 EmmaTheCapicorn
156.  9.74 Jacobcuber
157.  9.88 sporteisvogel
158.  10.09 Kaikckaikc
159.  10.14 Gamerwhocubes
160.  10.28 jakesamarel
161.  10.38 GCoolCuber
162.  11.49 mahdi is a cuber 
163.  11.53 Mormi
164.  11.88 Tecknet
164.  11.88 Krökeldil
166.  12.11 Sellerie11
167.  12.65 cuberboy
168.  13.50 Jacck
169.  13.62 MatsBergsten
170.  13.70 genjirules5$
171.  13.71 Panagiotis Christopoulos
172.  14.69 quinnbateman
173.  15.46 FH1986
174.  16.28 3D Cuber
175.  16.33 MCRocks323
176.  17.71 Keaten
177.  17.88 panicChris
178.  20.66 CuberDawnF2L
179.  20.95 CalebB


*3x3x3*(220)
1.  6.23 Luke Garrett
2.  6.52 iLikeCheese
3.  6.73 Adweehun


Spoiler



4.  7.37 ExultantCarn
5.  7.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  7.71 OriginalUsername
7.  7.75 Zeke Mackay
8.  7.77 Ash Black
9.  7.88 DLXCubing
10.  7.89 lilwoaji
11.  7.90 DistanceRunner25
12.  7.97 Jacob Nokes
13.  8.06 tJardigradHe
13.  8.06 FishyIshy
15.  8.10 RP_Cubed
16.  8.16 David ep
17.  8.19 Liam Wadek
18.  8.38 MichaelNielsen
19.  8.39 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  8.40 tsutt099
21.  8.44 Charles Jerome
22.  8.45 Haribo
23.  8.47 SpeedyReedy
24.  8.48 EvanWright1
25.  8.51 TommyC
26.  8.52 parkertrager
27.  8.58 cuberkid10
28.  8.59 NN29Cubes
29.  8.65 alyzsnyzs
30.  8.69 Dream Cubing
31.  8.70 NewoMinx
32.  8.71 NathanaelCubes
33.  8.77 JChambers13
34.  8.85 Icecube77
35.  8.91 NoahCubing
36.  8.93 cubingintherain
37.  9.03 Heewon Seo
38.  9.04 Tues
39.  9.05 BradenTheMagician
40.  9.09 edsch
41.  9.11 Hayden Ng
42.  9.15 Shaun Mack
42.  9.15 DGCubes
44.  9.18 Cuber2s
45.  9.24 eyeballboi
46.  9.30 tommyo11
47.  9.31 FHAT_PHUT
48.  9.37 Sean Hartman
49.  9.39 Jammy
50.  9.54 abhijat
51.  9.78 TheDubDubJr
52.  9.85 Vlad Hordiienko
53.  9.88 SirWaffle
54.  9.97 Cody_Caston
55.  10.01 mihnea3000
56.  10.08 Nuuk cuber
57.  10.17 PCCuber
58.  10.19 ichcubegerne
59.  10.24 Shadowjockey
60.  10.27 Boris McCoy
61.  10.33 Victor Tang
62.  10.34 midnightcuberx
63.  10.41 MCuber
64.  10.43 Cale S
65.  10.53 BMcCl1
66.  10.55 VJW
67.  10.70 qaz
68.  10.71 Swagrid
69.  10.83 leomannen
70.  10.84 Christopher Fandrich
71.  10.88 Aadil ali
72.  10.89 Cubey_Tube
73.  10.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
74.  10.94 TheReasonableCuber
75.  10.96 agradess2
76.  11.07 d2polld
77.  11.11 hah27
78.  11.18 MartinN13
79.  11.23 pizzacrust
80.  11.24 TheCubingAddict980
81.  11.28 VectorCubes
82.  11.33 beabernardes
82.  11.33 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
82.  11.33 sqAree
85.  11.36 Fred Lang
85.  11.36 weatherman223
87.  11.45 wearephamily1719
87.  11.45 20luky3
89.  11.49 Cooki348
90.  11.50 Dylan Swarts
91.  11.63 João Vinicius
92.  11.64 sigalig
93.  11.71 The Cubing Fanatic
94.  11.78 Anthony Tindal
94.  11.78 abunickabhi
94.  11.78 Eli Apperson
97.  11.95 Oliver Pällo
98.  12.08 Antto Pitkänen
99.  12.21 Utkarsh Ashar
100.  12.24 lumes2121
101.  12.25 Chris Van Der Brink
102.  12.29 TheEpicCuber
103.  12.30 chancet4488
104.  12.37 bennettstouder
105.  12.38 Winfaza
105.  12.38 2018AMSB02
107.  12.42 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
108.  12.50 breadears
109.  12.54 Koen van Aller
110.  12.58 Timona
111.  12.79 Loffy8
112.  13.09 John123
113.  13.21 bh13
114.  13.38 qatumciuzacqul
115.  13.43 Calumv 
116.  13.65 Peter Preston
117.  13.76 toastedcuber
118.  13.77 any name you wish
119.  13.79 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  13.81 carlosvilla9
121.  13.82 xyzzy
122.  14.03 leolrg
123.  14.07 Tx789
124.  14.41 Triangles_are_cubers
125.  14.68 CubingCraft2
126.  14.76 pjk
127.  14.78 Cuber15
128.  14.87 Lvl9001Wizard
129.  14.90 Calcube
130.  14.93 lucyd266
131.  14.99 Luke Solves Cubes
132.  15.27 elimescube
133.  15.53 kumato
134.  15.80 Jules Graham
135.  15.88 50ph14
136.  16.09 qT Tp
136.  16.09 MaxwellCobb
138.  16.11 rdurette10
139.  16.12 Cubing Forever
140.  16.15 KellanTheCubingCoder
141.  16.16 TheKaeden10
142.  16.29 CaptainCuber
143.  16.40 Jakub26
144.  16.44 josephslane
145.  16.65 DynaXT
145.  16.65 hydynn
147.  16.72 Kenzo
148.  17.76 Sellerie11
149.  17.96 Travelingyoyokid
150.  18.18 stanley chapel
151.  18.32 Ayce
152.  18.74 Isaiah The Scott
153.  18.82 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
154.  18.86 Hyperion
155.  18.90 Li Xiang
156.  18.95 Poketube6681
157.  18.97 pb_cuber
158.  18.98 RyanSoh
159.  18.99 hebscody
160.  19.03 Poorcuber09
161.  19.04 UnknownCanvas
162.  19.34 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
163.  19.49 Abram Grimsley
164.  19.61 user10086
165.  20.15 jakesamarel
166.  20.65 ErezE
167.  20.70 CUBING08
168.  20.84 Mike Hughey
169.  21.53 Edward4
170.  22.03 Jrg
171.  22.12 sporteisvogel
172.  22.95 CuberDawnF2L
173.  22.98 Tekooo
174.  23.36 One Wheel
175.  23.45 filmip
176.  24.21 MazeHew
176.  24.21 alexed
178.  25.10 Kaikckaikc
179.  25.17 SuperCrafter51
180.  25.57 mahdi is a cuber 
181.  26.60 traincubes
182.  26.66 Arnavol
183.  26.68 zakikaz
184.  26.89 freshcuber.de
185.  27.00 Rubika-37-021204
186.  27.27 NoSekt
187.  27.28 WHACKITROX
188.  27.68 Nash171
188.  27.68 Whale
190.  27.92 KP-20359
191.  28.03 Tecknet
192.  28.24 Lukz
193.  29.55 tungsten
194.  31.15 Jacck
195.  31.19 Svand0lf
196.  33.08 Sidhanta Nayak
197.  33.88 fani
198.  35.58 Krökeldil
199.  36.16 cuberboy
200.  36.51 Mormi
201.  37.42 Mrhashtagpickle
202.  38.25 MatsBergsten
203.  38.44 Keaten
204.  38.60 Jacobcuber
205.  39.93 genjirules5$
206.  40.69 HelgeBerlin
207.  43.79 Lutz_P
208.  44.04 Aluminum
209.  44.52 panicChris
210.  44.90 Yoyoed cuber
211.  45.22 Exmestify
212.  45.25 DaBluePiano
213.  45.53 MCRocks323
214.  46.05 GCoolCuber
215.  51.73 Panagiotis Christopoulos
216.  54.22 EmmaTheCapicorn
217.  56.31 creamwAstaKen
218.  1:11.70 Hadescrown666
219.  1:15.98 Irotholoro
220.  DNF ILRAHC


*4x4x4*(128)
1.  27.31 cuberkid10
2.  29.95 OriginalUsername
3.  29.96 Haribo


Spoiler



4.  30.54 tJardigradHe
5.  30.73 Jacob Nokes
6.  31.23 Dream Cubing
7.  31.87 TommyC
8.  32.50 Luke Garrett
9.  32.66 Heewon Seo
10.  32.96 RP_Cubed
11.  33.06 NewoMinx
12.  33.61 Shaun Mack
13.  34.36 MichaelNielsen
14.  34.73 Hayden Ng
15.  35.62 Zeke Mackay
16.  36.11 NN29Cubes
17.  36.43 Tues
18.  36.59 Shadowjockey
19.  36.70 SirWaffle
20.  36.97 ichcubegerne
21.  37.01 agradess2
22.  37.12 Sean Hartman
23.  37.85 Ash Black
24.  38.90 cubingintherain
25.  38.92 Boris McCoy
26.  39.15 tommyo11
27.  39.36 TheDubDubJr
28.  39.63 abhijat
29.  39.69 EvanWright1
30.  41.33 qaz
31.  41.57 BradenTheMagician
32.  41.60 20luky3
33.  41.64 Liam Wadek
34.  41.78 leomannen
35.  42.13 Diego2711
36.  42.14 sigalig
37.  42.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  42.40 DGCubes
39.  43.02 bennettstouder
40.  43.20 TheReasonableCuber
41.  43.40 tsutt099
42.  43.70 Fred Lang
43.  44.16 Jammy
44.  44.62 Anthony Tindal
45.  44.76 Christopher Fandrich
46.  44.86 eyeballboi
47.  46.05 wearephamily1719
48.  46.09 Antto Pitkänen
49.  46.43 João Vinicius
50.  46.59 TheEpicCuber
51.  46.60 beabernardes
52.  46.79 Nuuk cuber
53.  46.81 Dylan Swarts
54.  47.64 Victor Tang
55.  47.78 2018AMSB02
56.  48.32 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
57.  48.72 sqAree
58.  48.73 ExultantCarn
59.  49.42 Cooki348
60.  49.47 Koen van Aller
61.  49.77 xyzzy
62.  50.58 pizzacrust
63.  51.17 The Cubing Fanatic
64.  51.36 abunickabhi
65.  51.47 PCCuber
66.  52.63 d2polld
67.  52.71 qT Tp
68.  52.94 VJW
69.  53.77 carlosvilla9
70.  54.04 weatherman223
71.  54.16 Tx789
72.  54.26 Winfaza
73.  54.54 Timona
74.  55.12 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
75.  55.60 Peter Preston
76.  55.65 Loffy8
77.  55.66 Cubey_Tube
78.  56.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
79.  56.61 chancet4488
80.  57.22 Oliver Pällo
81.  57.65 Jules Graham
82.  57.98 toastedcuber
83.  58.41 DynaXT
84.  58.60 Triangles_are_cubers
85.  58.69 Kenzo
86.  58.75 lumes2121
87.  58.78 elimescube
88.  59.11 breadears
89.  59.41 Calumv 
90.  59.89 CubingCraft2
91.  1:00.38 qatumciuzacqul
92.  1:03.64 CaptainCuber
93.  1:05.38 rdurette10
94.  1:06.01 Jakub26
95.  1:07.58 Poorcuber09
96.  1:09.42 Sellerie11
97.  1:12.72 TheCubingAddict980
98.  1:13.21 One Wheel
99.  1:13.37 Calcube
100.  1:14.00 Aadil ali
101.  1:14.10 Jrg
102.  1:16.30 Abram Grimsley
103.  1:18.36 Mike Hughey
104.  1:20.22 KellanTheCubingCoder
104.  1:20.22 MaxwellCobb
106.  1:20.71 Isaiah The Scott
107.  1:25.98 freshcuber.de
108.  1:29.77 sporteisvogel
109.  1:32.41 Edward4
110.  1:35.05 Rubika-37-021204
111.  1:37.14 thomas.sch
112.  1:39.61 ErezE
113.  1:44.95 TheKaeden10
114.  1:47.76 John123
115.  1:48.15 Jacck
116.  1:48.81 Tekooo
117.  1:50.01 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
118.  1:59.73 NoSekt
119.  2:06.77 Kaikckaikc
120.  2:08.55 MatsBergsten
121.  2:12.65 Arnavol
122.  2:23.94 CuberDawnF2L
123.  2:32.22 Whale
124.  3:15.73 Aluminum
125.  6:11.41 panicChris
126.  DNF MartinN13
126.  DNF DistanceRunner25
126.  DNF CUBING08


*5x5x5*(71)
1.  53.04 tJardigradHe
2.  54.22 Dream Cubing
3.  57.07 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.97 Hayden Ng
5.  1:02.98 ichcubegerne
6.  1:05.05 Ash Black
7.  1:05.18 Cringycuber2711
8.  1:06.46 Shadowjockey
9.  1:06.60 Luke Garrett
10.  1:06.95 abhijat
11.  1:07.97 NewoMinx
12.  1:08.72 Shaun Mack
13.  1:09.54 PeterH2N
14.  1:10.59 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:12.93 Haribo
16.  1:15.01 Aleksandar Dukleski
17.  1:15.16 Tues
18.  1:17.48 MichaelNielsen
19.  1:18.00 NN29Cubes
20.  1:20.46 sigalig
21.  1:21.20 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:23.14 xyzzy
23.  1:23.18 Anthony Tindal
24.  1:23.61 tommyo11
25.  1:23.97 Liam Wadek
26.  1:24.70 Jammy
27.  1:25.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
28.  1:25.29 SirWaffle
29.  1:26.50 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
30.  1:26.73 qaz
31.  1:27.38 Nuuk cuber
32.  1:27.75 Boris McCoy
33.  1:28.10 beabernardes
34.  1:28.96 abunickabhi
35.  1:31.42 VJW
36.  1:33.55 TheReasonableCuber
37.  1:35.66 carlosvilla9
38.  1:35.68 Antto Pitkänen
39.  1:38.39 Christopher Fandrich
40.  1:40.73 elimescube
41.  1:45.44 Timona
42.  1:46.07 breadears
43.  1:46.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  1:48.07 Oliver Pällo
45.  1:49.02 bennettstouder
46.  1:50.04 Peter Preston
47.  1:52.60 bh13
48.  1:56.61 qT Tp
49.  1:56.77 lumes2121
50.  2:02.24 weatherman223
51.  2:02.34 TheCubingAddict980
52.  2:02.67 One Wheel
53.  2:03.47 CaptainCuber
54.  2:03.59 Winfaza
55.  2:03.89 rdurette10
56.  2:08.33 Calcube
57.  2:13.95 Jrg
58.  2:15.00 Loffy8
59.  2:21.12 Rubika-37-021204
60.  2:22.60 DynaXT
61.  2:38.51 KellanTheCubingCoder
62.  2:43.63 sporteisvogel
63.  2:46.21 Isaiah The Scott
64.  2:56.30 Jacck
65.  3:14.27 KP-20359
66.  3:18.96 freshcuber.de
67.  4:02.97 MatsBergsten
68.  4:14.62 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
69.  DNF PCCuber
69.  DNF midnightcuberx
69.  DNF cuberboy


*6x6x6*(45)
1.  1:36.91 Cringycuber2711
2.  1:37.63 Dream Cubing
3.  1:38.70 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:44.39 Jacob Nokes
5.  1:52.58 Hayden Ng
6.  1:54.02 ichcubegerne
7.  1:54.13 NewoMinx
8.  2:01.76 TheDubDubJr
9.  2:02.50 Shadowjockey
10.  2:02.68 Ash Black
11.  2:07.32 Luke Garrett
12.  2:10.36 Shaun Mack
13.  2:10.56 agradess2
14.  2:16.24 sigalig
15.  2:16.41 EvanWright1
16.  2:17.09 SirWaffle
17.  2:18.03 Liam Wadek
18.  2:22.90 Keroma12
19.  2:25.78 xyzzy
20.  2:26.39 abhijat
21.  2:27.49 Tues
22.  2:35.57 Anthony Tindal
23.  2:40.51 Nuuk cuber
24.  2:42.93 TheReasonableCuber
25.  2:48.68 DGCubes
26.  2:51.77 Jammy
27.  3:05.31 Dylan Swarts
28.  3:09.19 carlosvilla9
29.  3:15.60 Antto Pitkänen
30.  3:28.37 One Wheel
31.  3:31.84 Haribo
32.  3:39.79 Koen van Aller
33.  3:54.15 Jrg
34.  4:31.78 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  4:36.87 rdurette10
36.  4:49.76 Rubika-37-021204
37.  4:53.28 thomas.sch
38.  4:54.32 Isaiah The Scott
39.  4:57.25 Calcube
40.  5:06.98 Jacck
41.  5:12.17 sporteisvogel
42.  5:36.47 Loffy8
43.  7:23.81 MatsBergsten
44.  DNF DistanceRunner25
44.  DNF weatherman223


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:17.08 Dream Cubing
2.  2:40.40 ichcubegerne
3.  2:57.12 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  3:01.53 NewoMinx
5.  3:07.57 RP_Cubed
6.  3:12.88 Hayden Ng
7.  3:19.67 Luke Garrett
8.  3:20.21 Liam Wadek
9.  3:20.49 fun at the joy
10.  3:40.17 qaz
11.  3:40.90 Nuuk cuber
12.  3:51.33 SirWaffle
13.  3:52.31 Anthony Tindal
14.  4:08.31 Jammy
15.  4:10.92 DGCubes
16.  4:26.15 TheReasonableCuber
17.  4:56.81 Antto Pitkänen
18.  5:31.80 NathanaelCubes
19.  5:35.23 bh13
20.  5:51.66 One Wheel
21.  6:07.68 Jrg
22.  6:10.84 qT Tp
23.  6:14.79 carlosvilla9
24.  6:52.11 Rubika-37-021204
25.  8:00.39 Calcube
26.  8:22.98 sporteisvogel
27.  24:20.42 Irotholoro
28.  DNF abunickabhi
28.  DNF Tues
28.  DNF Dylan Swarts
28.  DNF filmip
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(40)
1.  4.83 leomannen
2.  5.01 TheDubDubJr
3.  5.23 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  5.36 MichaelNielsen
5.  7.77 OriginalUsername
6.  8.88 CUBING08
7.  9.39 RP_Cubed
8.  10.05 Tues
9.  10.72 user10086
10.  10.79 alyzsnyzs
11.  10.88 hah27
12.  11.23 agradess2
13.  11.33 BradenTheMagician
14.  11.56 Ash Black
15.  11.80 Calcube
16.  12.06 Shaun Mack
17.  12.27 ichcubegerne
18.  13.81 abunickabhi
19.  14.03 Hayden Ng
20.  14.94 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  16.12 sqAree
22.  19.01 Li Xiang
23.  22.66 Antto Pitkänen
24.  23.40 SirWaffle
25.  24.70 Mike Hughey
26.  28.22 filmip
27.  30.42 WHACKITROX
28.  33.94 Arnavol
29.  40.36 carlosvilla9
30.  45.41 Hyperion
31.  58.60 hydynn
32.  59.30 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:02.84 Krökeldil
34.  1:06.99 Jacck
35.  1:12.46 Jules Graham
36.  1:14.94 sporteisvogel
37.  1:32.46 Koen van Aller
38.  DNF MatsBergsten
38.  DNF weatherman223
38.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(40)
1.  14.78 TommyC
2.  16.45 PokeCubes
3.  19.58 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  20.93 hah27
5.  24.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  27.32 G2013
7.  28.96 RP_Cubed
8.  35.49 Skullush
9.  36.61 Keroma12
10.  39.30 Dylan Swarts
11.  39.82 abunickabhi
12.  52.25 CUBING08
13.  53.49 Jakub26
14.  1:06.69 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:08.64 qatumciuzacqul
16.  1:11.21 SirWaffle
17.  1:11.74 MatsBergsten
18.  1:34.85 alyzsnyzs
19.  2:02.63 filmip
20.  2:31.33 Jammy
21.  2:37.04 d2polld
22.  2:59.99 Ash Black
23.  3:04.73 Nuuk cuber
24.  3:10.26 agradess2
25.  3:11.52 RyanSoh
26.  3:18.52 carlosvilla9
27.  3:36.71 weatherman223
28.  3:58.07 Jacck
29.  4:01.21 Sellerie11
30.  4:59.17 sporteisvogel
31.  6:04.85 Jules Graham
32.  7:33.95 Koen van Aller
33.  8:32.78 Hyperion
34.  8:44.92 freshcuber.de
35.  DNF Victor Tang
35.  DNF Luke Garrett
35.  DNF Liam Wadek
35.  DNF elimescube
35.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
35.  DNF Calcube


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  1:46.63 sigalig
2.  2:06.72 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:10.80 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  2:32.80 G2013
5.  4:06.72 Keroma12
6.  5:00.93 RP_Cubed
7.  8:38.02 Jacck
8.  8:48.59 MatsBergsten
9.  8:54.75 2018AMSB02
10.  DNF hah27
10.  DNF sporteisvogel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:38.46 sigalig
2.  3:57.43 Victor Tang
3.  4:17.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  8:00.65 Keroma12
5.  15:04.85 MatsBergsten
6.  15:24.11 RP_Cubed
7.  DNF hah27
7.  DNF G2013


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  47:46.50 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  57/67 60:00 sigalig
2.  30/38 60:00 Keroma12
3.  12/15 45:21 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  4/4 4:25 hah27
5.  4/4 27:56 sporteisvogel
6.  0/3 27:15 Ayce
6.  1/2 1:08 creamwAstaKen
6.  0/1 11:29 Panagiotis Christopoulos
6.  1/2 10:03 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(130)
1.  10.22 Luke Garrett
2.  10.39 lilwoaji
3.  13.17 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  13.20 Shaun Mack
4.  13.20 NathanaelCubes
6.  13.26 asacuber
7.  13.29 OriginalUsername
8.  13.49 tJardigradHe
9.  13.64 RP_Cubed
10.  13.94 TommyC
11.  14.43 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  14.95 ichcubegerne
13.  15.34 Tues
14.  15.69 midnightcuberx
15.  15.72 leolrg
16.  15.74 Adweehun
17.  15.87 tsutt099
18.  15.94 MichaelNielsen
19.  16.10 Victor Tang
20.  16.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  16.60 mihnea3000
22.  16.66 DistanceRunner25
23.  16.70 NewoMinx
24.  16.76 NN29Cubes
25.  16.79 DLXCubing
26.  17.20 eyeballboi
27.  17.53 alyzsnyzs
28.  17.61 PCCuber
29.  17.64 cubingintherain
30.  17.97 MartinN13
31.  18.03 cuberkid10
32.  18.14 Jacob Nokes
33.  18.17 Haribo
34.  18.20 Antto Pitkänen
35.  18.36 Hayden Ng
36.  19.04 xyzzy
37.  19.08 MCuber
38.  19.21 Cale S
39.  19.38 TheDubDubJr
40.  19.75 Calumv 
41.  19.82 Jammy
42.  19.89 SirWaffle
43.  20.54 qaz
44.  20.62 Shadowjockey
45.  21.19 Utkarsh Ashar
46.  21.26 hah27
47.  21.50 EvanWright1
48.  21.67 Cubey_Tube
49.  21.71 TheReasonableCuber
50.  21.72 lumes2121
51.  22.01 Dylan Swarts
52.  22.11 abunickabhi
53.  22.12 weatherman223
54.  22.62 quing
55.  22.66 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
56.  22.70 wearephamily1719
57.  22.73 Winfaza
58.  22.76 Chris Van Der Brink
59.  22.78 bh13
60.  22.93 Nuuk cuber
61.  23.33 Peter Preston
62.  23.51 agradess2
63.  23.62 qatumciuzacqul
64.  23.96 BradenTheMagician
65.  24.05 Liam Wadek
66.  24.67 DGCubes
67.  25.54 2018AMSB02
68.  25.83 TheEpicCuber
69.  26.15 Loffy8
70.  26.21 sqAree
71.  26.33 Swagrid
72.  26.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  26.95 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  27.54 Cubing Forever
75.  27.70 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
76.  27.82 Keroma12
77.  27.93 Fred Lang
78.  27.99 Eli Apperson
79.  28.13 FHAT_PHUT
80.  28.22 carlosvilla9
81.  28.48 any name you wish
82.  28.87 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  29.04 chancet4488
84.  29.42 d2polld
85.  29.46 Timona
86.  29.60 breadears
87.  29.61 Koen van Aller
88.  29.71 VectorCubes
89.  29.82 tommyo11
90.  29.99 Oliver Pällo
91.  30.01 John123
92.  31.56 Boris McCoy
93.  31.88 The Cubing Fanatic
94.  32.81 Isaiah The Scott
95.  33.01 qT Tp
96.  33.20 rdurette10
97.  35.30 Calcube
98.  35.90 bennettstouder
99.  36.03 Poorcuber09
100.  36.24 Aadil ali
101.  37.24 freshcuber.de
102.  37.64 TheKaeden10
103.  37.78 Hyperion
104.  37.95 Abram Grimsley
105.  38.16 DynaXT
106.  38.35 Poketube6681
107.  38.40 KellanTheCubingCoder
108.  39.95 CubingCraft2
109.  42.98 MaxwellCobb
110.  43.56 Sellerie11
111.  44.40 Mike Hughey
112.  44.52 WHACKITROX
113.  46.61 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
114.  46.96 One Wheel
115.  47.13 pb_cuber
116.  48.51 sporteisvogel
117.  50.72 jakesamarel
118.  52.31 Jacck
119.  56.35 user10086
120.  58.88 Rubika-37-021204
121.  1:15.77 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
122.  1:19.73 Whale
123.  1:27.57 DaBluePiano
124.  1:34.51 fani
125.  1:43.53 Tecknet
126.  1:52.79 MatsBergsten
127.  1:54.27 GCoolCuber
128.  1:58.73 Yoyoed cuber
129.  DNF pizzacrust
129.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 With feet*(3)
1.  1:03.81 RP_Cubed
2.  1:51.34 Li Xiang
3.  2:03.07 Nuuk cuber

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  39.67 Nuuk cuber
2.  40.49 ichcubegerne
3.  42.45 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  1:02.42 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:15.90 alyzsnyzs
6.  1:30.46 Jacck
7.  1:44.99 MatsBergsten
8.  DNF bennettstouder
8.  DNF jakesamarel


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(9)
1.  23.33 (23, 23, 24) Cale S
2.  24.33 (22, 24, 27) Mrauo
3.  48.00 (49, 48, 47) Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  55.33 (57, 52, 57) carlosvilla9
5.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) Theodor Nordstrand
5.  DNF (34, 33, DNS) João Vinicius
5.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) OriEy
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) weatherman223
5.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Liam Wadek


*2-3-4 Relay*(59)
1.  41.50 cuberkid10
2.  44.35 fun at the joy
3.  44.81 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  44.88 MichaelNielsen
5.  46.68 Luke Garrett
6.  46.79 Dream Cubing
7.  49.80 tommyo11
8.  49.98 BradenTheMagician
9.  50.19 SirWaffle
10.  50.26 Hayden Ng
11.  50.69 Ash Black
12.  50.71 RP_Cubed
13.  51.69 abhijat
14.  53.61 EvanWright1
15.  55.91 Tues
16.  58.18 ichcubegerne
17.  59.23 TheReasonableCuber
18.  59.70 NN29Cubes
19.  59.74 TheDubDubJr
19.  59.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  1:00.76 Adweehun
22.  1:01.21 DGCubes
23.  1:02.05 Koen van Aller
24.  1:02.18 lumes2121
25.  1:02.37 Jammy
26.  1:02.52 Antto Pitkänen
27.  1:04.36 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:05.13 abunickabhi
29.  1:08.38 Calumv 
30.  1:09.04 Cubey_Tube
31.  1:09.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  1:11.20 Loffy8
32.  1:11.20 PCCuber
34.  1:11.58 Peter Preston
35.  1:12.19 jakesamarel
36.  1:14.54 weatherman223
37.  1:15.23 CubingCraft2
38.  1:16.22 sqAree
39.  1:19.41 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  1:21.03 Timona
41.  1:21.40 CaptainCuber
42.  1:24.67 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  1:27.28 d2polld
44.  1:31.86 Aadil ali
45.  1:38.75 rdurette10
46.  1:44.25 One Wheel
47.  1:44.48 Calcube
48.  1:45.05 Abram Grimsley
49.  1:48.20 KellanTheCubingCoder
50.  1:53.21 Jrg
51.  1:53.82 Tekooo
52.  1:55.22 Isaiah The Scott
53.  1:57.54 ErezE
54.  2:01.34 John123
55.  2:01.87 TheKaeden10
56.  2:58.03 Jacck
57.  3:17.05 MatsBergsten
58.  3:29.56 Whale
59.  4:49.32 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(29)
1.  1:41.72 OriginalUsername
2.  1:42.72 NewoMinx
3.  2:03.22 abhijat


Spoiler



4.  2:03.28 Ash Black
5.  2:06.93 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:07.65 ichcubegerne
7.  2:07.68 Hayden Ng
8.  2:09.87 MichaelNielsen
9.  2:16.29 tommyo11
10.  2:20.89 SirWaffle
11.  2:30.41 Antto Pitkänen
12.  2:34.69 Nuuk cuber
13.  2:38.29 Jammy
14.  2:38.43 Timona
15.  2:50.44 TheReasonableCuber
16.  3:00.97 Peter Preston
17.  3:10.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  3:15.07 lumes2121
19.  3:15.43 weatherman223
20.  3:17.14 Utkarsh Ashar
21.  3:22.78 rdurette10
22.  3:37.04 PCCuber
23.  3:40.18 Loffy8
24.  3:47.28 One Wheel
25.  4:18.01 Jrg
26.  4:33.54 KellanTheCubingCoder
27.  6:24.81 ErezE
28.  7:39.98 MatsBergsten
29.  7:45.86 Tekooo


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  4:12.57 abhijat
2.  4:14.74 Hayden Ng
3.  4:15.01 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:21.82 TheDubDubJr
5.  4:54.14 Liam Wadek
6.  5:04.56 TheReasonableCuber
7.  5:06.10 SirWaffle
8.  5:10.48 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:12.03 Jammy
10.  6:01.68 tommyo11
11.  6:19.90 Antto Pitkänen
12.  7:16.11 Loffy8
13.  7:57.73 One Wheel
14.  8:25.18 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)
1.  6:45.14 TheDubDubJr
2.  6:48.26 ichcubegerne
3.  7:18.32 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  8:26.47 Liam Wadek
5.  9:06.91 Jammy
6.  10:44.08 Antto Pitkänen
7.  10:50.53 TheReasonableCuber
8.  13:42.56 One Wheel
9.  15:18.41 Jrg


*Clock*(82)
1.  3.72 JChambers13
2.  4.64 edsch
3.  4.65 BlueJacket
3.  4.65 MartinN13


Spoiler



5.  4.95 TipsterTrickster 
6.  5.24 Liam Wadek
7.  5.48 TommyC
8.  5.64 VectorCubes
8.  5.64 alyzsnyzs
10.  6.07 Oliver Pällo
11.  6.11 50ph14
12.  6.43 TheDubDubJr
13.  6.52 Luke Garrett
14.  7.02 Edward4
15.  7.06 Sean Hartman
16.  7.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
17.  7.33 BradenTheMagician
18.  7.39 Jacob Nokes
19.  7.71 sqAree
20.  7.75 Shadowjockey
20.  7.75 cuberkid10
22.  7.77 Christopher Fandrich
23.  7.86 RP_Cubed
24.  7.88 qaz
25.  7.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  8.01 OriginalUsername
27.  8.05 cubingintherain
28.  8.08 Jules Graham
29.  8.21 fun at the joy
30.  8.28 NewoMinx
31.  8.34 tsutt099
32.  8.57 Jammy
33.  8.64 Li Xiang
34.  8.79 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  8.80 Tues
36.  8.90 HarrisonM
37.  9.28 weatherman223
38.  9.36 Nuuk cuber
39.  9.39 Ash Black
40.  9.79 DistanceRunner25
41.  9.85 wearephamily1719
42.  9.87 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  10.19 tommyo11
44.  10.30 ichcubegerne
44.  10.30 Jakub26
46.  10.33 DGCubes
47.  10.36 Panagiotis Christopoulos
48.  10.69 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  10.73 2018AMSB02
50.  10.92 carlosvilla9
51.  11.28 Hayden Ng
52.  12.52 Antto Pitkänen
53.  12.63 midnightcuberx
54.  13.01 Fred Lang
55.  13.02 MichaelNielsen
56.  13.46 Peter Preston
57.  14.18 ErezE
58.  14.54 freshcuber.de
59.  15.02 NN29Cubes
60.  15.21 Travelingyoyokid
61.  17.08 abunickabhi
62.  17.59 bh13
63.  18.00 Poorcuber09
64.  18.06 Cubey_Tube
65.  18.14 sporteisvogel
66.  18.20 Jacck
67.  23.14 TheReasonableCuber
68.  23.23 CubingCraft2
69.  26.03 Poketube6681
70.  26.77 KellanTheCubingCoder
71.  27.70 Aadil ali
72.  29.11 Koen van Aller
73.  31.84 Loffy8
74.  33.80 Arnavol
75.  48.67 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
76.  DNF Jakub D
76.  DNF Boris McCoy
76.  DNF Shaun Mack
76.  DNF Heewon Seo
76.  DNF Jakub Rezmer Dywan
76.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Megaminx*(44)
1.  37.76 Heewon Seo
2.  44.85 NewoMinx
3.  48.81 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  50.41 G2013
5.  51.08 RP_Cubed
6.  56.35 OriginalUsername
6.  56.35 Shadowjockey
8.  57.87 carlosvilla9
9.  58.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  1:00.03 ichcubegerne
11.  1:02.40 leomannen
12.  1:02.73 TheDubDubJr
13.  1:02.81 Ash Black
14.  1:03.38 Fred Lang
15.  1:03.43 MichaelNielsen
16.  1:03.69 Boris McCoy
17.  1:05.96 Tues
18.  1:09.04 The Cubing Fanatic
19.  1:09.08 NN29Cubes
20.  1:11.59 Jammy
21.  1:11.60 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  1:13.06 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:13.55 tsutt099
24.  1:14.72 tommyo11
25.  1:21.09 Loffy8
26.  1:22.79 qT Tp
27.  1:23.55 Antto Pitkänen
28.  1:24.04 50ph14
29.  1:25.11 fun at the joy
30.  1:39.12 any name you wish
31.  1:41.58 weatherman223
32.  1:47.65 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:59.02 rdurette10
34.  2:06.57 Poorcuber09
35.  2:29.65 One Wheel
36.  2:29.73 Edward4
37.  2:51.40 Isaiah The Scott
38.  3:21.41 Jacck
39.  3:22.49 freshcuber.de
40.  3:41.89 sporteisvogel
41.  3:46.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
42.  4:33.45 Rubika-37-021204
43.  10:29.06 MatsBergsten
44.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*Pyraminx*(118)
1.  2.03 ElyasCubing
2.  2.36 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.76 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.77 Jules Graham
5.  2.88 DLXCubing
6.  2.96 Ash Black
6.  2.96 Luke Garrett
8.  3.14 Cody_Caston
9.  3.29 asacuber
10.  3.32 50ph14
11.  3.37 Charles Jerome
12.  3.46 DGCubes
13.  3.50 EvanWright1
14.  3.56 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  3.78 cubingintherain
16.  3.89 TommyC
17.  3.95 MartinN13
18.  3.96 alyzsnyzs
19.  3.97 RP_Cubed
20.  4.12 Cooki348
21.  4.35 OriginalUsername
22.  4.43 Liam Wadek
23.  4.46 Boris McCoy
24.  4.52 Shaun Mack
25.  4.54 BradenTheMagician
26.  4.64 tsutt099
27.  4.73 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  4.75 tommyo11
29.  4.77 TheDubDubJr
30.  5.13 DistanceRunner25
31.  5.29 cuberkid10
32.  5.31 VectorCubes
33.  5.37 Legendary_X
34.  5.42 Cale S
34.  5.42 2018AMSB02
36.  5.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
37.  5.50 Edward4
38.  5.51 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
39.  5.61 bh13
40.  5.69 Shadowjockey
41.  5.76 Nuuk cuber
42.  5.77 Tues
43.  5.81 CaptainCuber
44.  5.86 Oliver Pällo
45.  5.89 wearephamily1719
46.  5.91 ExultantCarn
47.  6.03 midnightcuberx
48.  6.12 beabernardes
49.  6.15 sqAree
50.  6.43 João Vinicius
51.  6.44 Triangles_are_cubers
52.  6.49 Jammy
53.  6.74 ichcubegerne
54.  6.75 NN29Cubes
55.  6.84 Koen van Aller
56.  6.93 any name you wish
57.  6.98 Utkarsh Ashar
58.  7.00 lilwoaji
59.  7.06 NewoMinx
60.  7.09 Poorcuber09
61.  7.18 eyeballboi
62.  7.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
63.  7.40 Loffy8
64.  7.65 qaz
65.  7.70 Li Xiang
65.  7.70 Peter Preston
67.  7.95 Antto Pitkänen
68.  7.97 Calcube
69.  8.15 Calumv 
70.  8.20 weatherman223
71.  8.21 carlosvilla9
72.  8.25 MaxwellCobb
73.  8.30 Jakub26
74.  8.32 CUBING08
75.  8.40 qT Tp
76.  8.69 Mike Hughey
77.  8.73 abunickabhi
78.  8.92 Fred Lang
79.  9.03 Abram Grimsley
80.  9.14 TheReasonableCuber
81.  9.41 Cubey_Tube
82.  9.53 rdurette10
83.  9.74 Hyperion
84.  9.83 Dylan Swarts
85.  10.21 d2polld
86.  10.48 WHACKITROX
87.  11.01 Aadil ali
88.  11.47 Isaiah The Scott
89.  11.79 TheKaeden10
90.  11.95 josephcuber
91.  12.07 sporteisvogel
92.  12.25 Mrhashtagpickle
93.  12.58 Jacck
94.  12.72 mahdi is a cuber 
95.  13.11 freshcuber.de
96.  13.38 Travelingyoyokid
97.  13.88 Sellerie11
98.  13.93 ErezE
99.  13.96 DynaXT
100.  14.20 jakesamarel
101.  14.73 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
102.  14.88 KellanTheCubingCoder
103.  14.97 GCoolCuber
104.  15.52 Arnavol
105.  16.45 EmmaTheCapicorn
106.  17.09 Whale
107.  17.21 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
108.  17.23 Rubika-37-021204
109.  19.02 Aluminum
110.  19.65 Poketube6681
111.  20.27 CalebB
112.  21.74 genjirules5$
113.  23.71 Lukz
114.  23.80 DaBluePiano
115.  30.20 Tecknet
116.  38.44 MatsBergsten
117.  47.49 Irotholoro
118.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Square-1*(80)
1.  5.42 Christopher Fandrich
2.  5.96 Oxzowachi
3.  6.18 David ep


Spoiler



4.  6.68 Adweehun
5.  6.83 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  7.84 RP_Cubed
7.  8.06 tsutt099
8.  8.30 TommyC
9.  8.60 cubingintherain
10.  8.71 Charles Jerome
11.  8.93 DistanceRunner25
12.  9.08 Shaun Mack
13.  9.56 Hayden Ng
14.  10.16 blerrpycuber
15.  10.17 EvanWright1
16.  10.28 Luke Garrett
16.  10.28 TipsterTrickster 
18.  10.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
19.  10.56 Shadowjockey
20.  10.68 Ash Black
21.  10.91 BradenTheMagician
22.  11.11 OriginalUsername
23.  11.23 Cale S
24.  11.54 ichcubegerne
25.  11.69 JChambers13
26.  11.76 cuberkid10
27.  11.82 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
28.  12.88 Boris McCoy
29.  13.23 DLXCubing
30.  13.47 Peter Preston
31.  13.68 ExultantCarn
32.  14.17 leomannen
33.  14.67 CubingCraft2
34.  15.27 DGCubes
35.  15.32 Liam Wadek
36.  15.90 NewoMinx
37.  15.96 MichaelNielsen
38.  16.37 abhijat
38.  16.37 50ph14
40.  16.55 PCCuber
41.  16.61 TheDubDubJr
42.  16.71 Tx789
43.  16.84 Antto Pitkänen
44.  17.08 beabernardes
45.  17.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  17.47 tommyo11
47.  18.45 jakesamarel
48.  18.54 Tues
49.  18.70 Jules Graham
50.  18.92 wearephamily1719
51.  20.45 midnightcuberx
52.  21.97 Jammy
53.  22.88 any name you wish
54.  23.79 João Vinicius
55.  24.72 Fred Lang
56.  25.17 Nuuk cuber
57.  25.22 weatherman223
58.  29.31 Dylan Swarts
59.  31.86 Koen van Aller
60.  32.10 Calcube
61.  32.49 TheReasonableCuber
62.  33.84 ErezE
63.  36.29 carlosvilla9
64.  37.06 bh13
65.  39.32 Poorcuber09
66.  40.12 qT Tp
67.  48.23 Jacck
68.  48.67 Lubot99
69.  48.95 Edward4
70.  50.58 rdurette10
71.  50.83 sporteisvogel
72.  54.90 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
73.  55.84 CaptainCuber
74.  1:02.53 Loffy8
75.  1:04.08 Calumv 
76.  2:01.22 MatsBergsten
77.  2:10.34 FH1986
78.  2:28.70 Rubika-37-021204
79.  3:49.54 Tekooo
80.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Skewb*(100)
1.  1.71 Legomanz
2.  2.37 Cody_Caston
3.  2.48 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.78 Ash Black
5.  3.29 Vlad Hordiienko
6.  3.64 TommyC
7.  3.68 tsutt099
8.  3.84 Cale S
9.  3.95 VectorCubes
10.  3.99 OriginalUsername
11.  4.00 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  4.07 lilwoaji
13.  4.18 alyzsnyzs
14.  4.30 Tues
15.  4.37 MichaelNielsen
16.  4.44 asacuber
17.  4.46 Adweehun
18.  4.55 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  4.58 NewoMinx
20.  4.59 ichcubegerne
21.  4.64 cubingintherain
22.  4.85 cuberkid10
23.  4.89 Luke Garrett
24.  4.93 RP_Cubed
25.  5.11 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  5.11 Liam Wadek
27.  5.20 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  5.23 Peter Preston
29.  5.27 Shaun Mack
30.  5.36 Antto Pitkänen
31.  5.48 TheDubDubJr
32.  5.50 50ph14
33.  5.59 Boris McCoy
34.  5.64 Sean Hartman
35.  5.65 DGCubes
36.  5.81 d2polld
37.  5.96 FHAT_PHUT
38.  5.99 João Vinicius
38.  5.99 weatherman223
40.  6.01 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  6.24 BradenTheMagician
42.  6.34 Jammy
43.  6.41 Poorcuber09
44.  6.49 Edward4
45.  6.68 qaz
46.  6.77 any name you wish
47.  6.95 Shadowjockey
48.  6.96 wearephamily1719
49.  7.08 NN29Cubes
49.  7.08 tommyo11
51.  7.17 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  7.22 eyeballboi
53.  7.32 Nuuk cuber
54.  7.34 Calumv 
55.  7.46 Cubey_Tube
56.  7.55 2018AMSB02
57.  7.98 TheReasonableCuber
58.  8.14 Fred Lang
59.  8.16 Oliver Pällo
60.  8.25 abunickabhi
61.  8.67 Hayden Ng
62.  8.69 Jules Graham
63.  8.88 Jakub26
63.  8.88 Li Xiang
65.  9.31 Hyperion
66.  9.33 carlosvilla9
67.  9.38 Swagrid
68.  9.41 Calcube
69.  9.87 josephcuber
70.  9.91 Arnavol
71.  9.99 Poketube6681
72.  10.08 qT Tp
73.  10.60 Mike Hughey
74.  10.73 Loffy8
75.  10.94 Koen van Aller
76.  11.72 Aadil ali
77.  12.20 rdurette10
78.  12.28 CaptainCuber
78.  12.28 KellanTheCubingCoder
80.  12.67 WHACKITROX
81.  12.97 YPerm
82.  13.70 Travelingyoyokid
83.  13.77 Abram Grimsley
84.  15.56 Rubika-37-021204
85.  15.89 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
86.  16.33 CUBING08
87.  16.52 TheKaeden10
88.  16.66 bh13
89.  17.61 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
90.  17.74 freshcuber.de
91.  17.86 ErezE
92.  19.46 Mrhashtagpickle
93.  21.91 MatsBergsten
94.  23.82 sporteisvogel
95.  24.27 jakesamarel
96.  24.58 Jacck
97.  25.10 FH1986
98.  28.42 CuberDawnF2L
99.  53.56 Timona
100.  DNF MartinN13


*Kilominx*(10)
1.  21.44 NewoMinx
2.  23.04 DGCubes
3.  25.72 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  29.84 Nuuk cuber
5.  30.38 Ash Black
6.  49.95 abunickabhi
7.  57.28 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:16.72 thomas.sch
9.  1:42.40 Rubika-37-021204
10.  2:59.12 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:51.39 Zeke Mackay
2.  4:16.25 ichcubegerne
3.  5:07.24 Jammy


Spoiler



4.  5:18.47 Antto Pitkänen
5.  5:25.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  6:27.34 weatherman223
7.  6:28.51 TheReasonableCuber
8.  7:20.11 Loffy8
9.  7:58.18 rdurette10
10.  8:02.54 Poorcuber09
11.  12:07.27 ErezE
12.  25:05.82 MatsBergsten


*Redi Cube*(12)
1.  7.27 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.36 ichcubegerne
3.  10.87 tsutt099


Spoiler



4.  11.03 Ash Black
5.  11.05 DGCubes
6.  19.37 Nuuk cuber
7.  24.47 abunickabhi
8.  26.03 Abram Grimsley
9.  27.54 Mike Hughey
10.  29.63 Jacck
11.  32.12 Rubika-37-021204
12.  35.18 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(10)
1.  25.27 DGCubes
2.  33.45 ichcubegerne
3.  42.84 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  58.05 InlandEmpireCuber
5.  58.66 Mike Hughey
6.  1:04.59 Jacck
7.  1:10.18 One Wheel
8.  1:13.98 freshcuber.de
9.  1:23.30 Rubika-37-021204
10.  1:39.56 TheReasonableCuber


*15 Puzzle*(5)
1.  16.64 Li Xiang
2.  21.31 ichcubegerne
3.  32.29 InlandEmpireCuber


Spoiler



4.  33.09 MatsBergsten
5.  34.08 freshcuber.de


*Mirror Blocks*(14)
1.  16.49 BradenTheMagician
2.  18.10 ichcubegerne
3.  22.47 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  39.53 Nuuk cuber
5.  45.20 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  50.83 2018AMSB02
7.  1:09.06 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:09.81 Abram Grimsley
9.  1:19.71 weatherman223
10.  1:35.19 freshcuber.de
11.  2:08.18 ErezE
12.  2:24.43 Rubika-37-021204
13.  4:04.29 Li Xiang
14.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:49.88 DGCubes
2.  4:40.60 One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(11)
1.  22.60 cuberkid10
2.  24.82 rubiksman0
3.  25.29 edd_dib


Spoiler



4.  50.04 Tx789
5.  51.64 Peter Preston
6.  1:18.77 xyzzy
7.  1:31.41 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:18.33 DGCubes
9.  2:33.02 One Wheel
10.  3:12.23 freshcuber.de
11.  DNF Dylan Swarts



*Contest results*(258)
1.  1291 Luke Garrett
2.  1262 Ash Black
3.  1239 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  1214 OriginalUsername
5.  1209 ichcubegerne
6.  1195 TheDubDubJr
7.  1121 MichaelNielsen
8.  1031 TommyC
9.  1016 NewoMinx
10.  994 Tues
11.  978 Shaun Mack
12.  975 Hayden Ng
13.  968 BradenTheMagician
14.  966 Nuuk cuber
15.  962 Liam Wadek
16.  958 cuberkid10
17.  942 tsutt099
18.  926 Jammy
19.  923 Shadowjockey
20.  894 Antto Pitkänen
21.  890 cubingintherain
22.  886 DGCubes
23.  859 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  847 NN29Cubes
25.  827 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  825 tommyo11
27.  822 TheReasonableCuber
28.  817 alyzsnyzs
29.  758 Boris McCoy
30.  740 EvanWright1
31.  739 tJardigradHe
32.  732 weatherman223
33.  728 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  712 Adweehun
35.  711 SirWaffle
36.  696 DistanceRunner25
37.  695 Dream Cubing
38.  674 Haribo
39.  668 Charles Jerome
40.  664 lilwoaji
41.  662 Brendyn Dunagan
42.  650 Peter Preston
43.  646 abhijat
43.  646 wearephamily1719
45.  645 Cale S
46.  642 carlosvilla9
47.  639 DLXCubing
47.  639 abunickabhi
49.  606 eyeballboi
50.  605 qaz
51.  596 ExultantCarn
52.  595 VectorCubes
53.  589 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  589 Fred Lang
55.  585 Dylan Swarts
55.  585 Christopher Fandrich
57.  579 Sean Hartman
57.  579 sqAree
59.  573 Loffy8
60.  568 midnightcuberx
61.  564 leomannen
62.  558 Jacob Nokes
63.  552 Cubey_Tube
64.  544 Koen van Aller
65.  539 PCCuber
65.  539 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
67.  536 Oliver Pällo
68.  533 Cody_Caston
69.  507 asacuber
70.  503 d2polld
71.  500 Heewon Seo
72.  495 50ph14
73.  494 any name you wish
73.  494 Zeke Mackay
75.  492 Calumv 
75.  492 agradess2
77.  491 João Vinicius
78.  481 hah27
79.  478 parkertrager
80.  475 Calcube
81.  474 beabernardes
82.  465 Jules Graham
83.  459 2018AMSB02
83.  459 lumes2121
85.  446 MartinN13
85.  446 sigalig
87.  443 Triangles_are_cubers
88.  432 qT Tp
89.  427 Aadil ali
89.  427 edsch
91.  423 rdurette10
92.  419 Utkarsh Ashar
92.  419 Anthony Tindal
94.  408 Victor Tang
95.  386 Edward4
96.  381 Poorcuber09
97.  379 bh13
98.  378 MCuber
99.  375 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  373 CubingCraft2
101.  372 xyzzy
101.  372 Timona
103.  369 TheCubingAddict980
104.  361 CaptainCuber
105.  360 bennettstouder
106.  358 Tx789
107.  353 FHAT_PHUT
108.  347 Jakub26
109.  344 NathanaelCubes
109.  344 Swagrid
111.  335 JChambers13
112.  329 Li Xiang
113.  327 qatumciuzacqul
114.  323 KellanTheCubingCoder
115.  315 TipsterTrickster 
116.  310 Cooki348
117.  309 The Cubing Fanatic
118.  292 Jacck
119.  291 sporteisvogel
120.  290 David ep
121.  286 TheKaeden10
122.  284 One Wheel
123.  283 Legomanz
123.  283 mihnea3000
125.  281 Winfaza
126.  278 Abram Grimsley
127.  274 ErezE
128.  272 TheEpicCuber
128.  272 DynaXT
128.  272 Isaiah The Scott
131.  270 Vlad Hordiienko
132.  267 Mike Hughey
133.  265 VJW
134.  264 MatsBergsten
135.  263 Hyperion
135.  263 freshcuber.de
137.  260 Luke Solves Cubes
138.  253 CUBING08
139.  245 breadears
140.  239 Oxzowachi
141.  237 20luky3
142.  234 Rubika-37-021204
143.  230 John123
144.  227 chancet4488
145.  222 iLikeCheese
145.  222 leolrg
145.  222 pizzacrust
148.  221 Poketube6681
149.  219 Jake has a MOYU and GAN
150.  216 Jrg
151.  210 FishyIshy
152.  201 Keroma12
152.  201 SpeedyReedy
154.  198 Sellerie11
154.  198 jakesamarel
156.  195 Arnavol
156.  195 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
158.  192 Travelingyoyokid
158.  192 WHACKITROX
160.  190 Icecube77
160.  190 MaxwellCobb
162.  189 NoahCubing
163.  186 stanley chapel
164.  185 Eli Apperson
165.  184 elimescube
166.  181 user10086
167.  180 Cuber2s
168.  177 Kenzo
168.  177 hydynn
170.  170 Imsoosm
171.  167 fun at the joy
172.  161 Legendary_X
173.  159 BMcCl1
174.  158 toastedcuber
175.  154 Cuber15
176.  152 DaBluePiano
177.  147 quing
178.  146 Cubing Forever
179.  138 Ayce
180.  129 Tekooo
181.  121 Cringycuber2711
182.  120 ElyasCubing
183.  119 Mrhashtagpickle
184.  116 josephcuber
184.  116 Whale
186.  114 nigelthecuber
187.  113 fani
188.  109 G2013
189.  108 filmip
190.  98 Diego2711
190.  98 pjk
190.  98 theit07
193.  96 Lvl9001Wizard
194.  94 lucyd266
195.  91 mahdi is a cuber 
195.  91 kumato
197.  90 RyanSoh
198.  87 pb_cuber
198.  87 SuperCrafter51
200.  84 Kaikckaikc
201.  82 BlueJacket
202.  80 josephslane
203.  79 trangium
203.  79 MazeHew
205.  73 Aluminum
206.  72 CuberDawnF2L
206.  72 traincubes
208.  71 zakikaz
208.  71 blerrpycuber
210.  68 Lukz
210.  68 UnknownCanvas
210.  68 Panagiotis Christopoulos
213.  67 Tecknet
214.  65 hebscody
215.  64 tungsten
215.  64 PeterH2N
217.  57 GCoolCuber
218.  56 Krökeldil
219.  54 EmmaTheCapicorn
220.  53 NoSekt
221.  49 HarrisonM
222.  48 lQuber
223.  47 PokeCubes
223.  47 alexed
225.  46 KP-20359
225.  46 cuberboy
225.  46 Jacobcuber
228.  43 Mormi
229.  42 thomas.sch
230.  41 Skullush
231.  40 genjirules5$
232.  36 Nash171
233.  29 Svand0lf
234.  28 panicChris
234.  28 Sidhanta Nayak
236.  27 Keaten
237.  23 Gamerwhocubes
237.  23 FH1986
239.  22 YPerm
239.  22 Irotholoro
241.  21 Yoyoed cuber
242.  18 MCRocks323
242.  18 HelgeBerlin
242.  18 Mrauo
245.  17 Lubot99
245.  17 Lutz_P
247.  15 Theodor Nordstrand
248.  14 rubiksman0
249.  13 CalebB
249.  13 creamwAstaKen
249.  13 OriEy
249.  13 Exmestify
249.  13 edd_dib
254.  10 quinnbateman
255.  8 3D Cuber
255.  8 Jakub D
257.  6 Hadescrown666
258.  4 ILRAHC


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2022)

258 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 210!

That means our winner this week is *Lukz!* Congratulations!!


----------

